# PFC Christopher P. Dona, 1/75



## AWP (Jun 19, 2013)

Blue Skies, Ranger.

http://www.upi.com/Top_News/US/2013...parachute-jump-in-Georgia/UPI-25831371355874/

http://www.soc.mil/UNS/Releases/2013/June/130615-01.html



> FORT STEWART, GA. (USASOC News Service, June 15, 2013)—A U.S. Army Ranger died during training June 13, 2013, during an airborne proficiency jump at Taylors Creek Drop Zone.
> Pfc. Christopher P. Dona, 21, was found on the drop zone unconscious and without a pulse.  Ranger medics and Fort Stewart emergency medical response technicians were unable to revive him.
> The incident is under investigation.
> Dona was assigned to Company D, 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, at Hunter Army Airfield, Ga., as an automatic rifleman.


----------



## tova (Jun 19, 2013)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## 8654Maine (Jun 19, 2013)

RIP.  RLTW.


----------



## ProPatria (Jun 19, 2013)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 19, 2013)

RIP buddy.....


----------



## Dame (Jun 19, 2013)

Training accidents are so difficult to even hear about. Rest in peace.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 20, 2013)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 20, 2013)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Rest In God's Peace, Ranger.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 20, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## KiwiRecce63B (Jun 21, 2013)

Blue skies, RIP


----------



## TB1077 (Jun 23, 2013)

RIP Ranger


----------



## JBS (Jun 23, 2013)

RIP Ranger.


----------

